# Word of the Day - Volition



## Jace (Apr 26, 2022)

Word of the Day - Volition...n.   \ve lish' en\

Def.: A conscious choice or decision.

They left on their own volition.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 26, 2022)

I awoke early today, but not of my own volition.  Danged dog!


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 26, 2022)

I take this oath of office on my own volition without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

I think that _volition_ is one of a great many words that are good to know the meaning, whether or not one uses the word themselves.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Some people think they will not be blamed or held responsible
for their actions, if they just claim they were not acting on their own _volition._


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Sounds like a violation to me.....hmmmm


----------

